# Can't update ports



## xy16644 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yesterday I moved my server over to ZFS. Afterwards I updated all my ports and everything was great. This morning I tried the same thing and this happened:

```
alpha# pkg_version -vIL=
pkg_version: the package info for package '.zfs' is corrupt
netpbm-10.35.85                     <   needs updating (index has 10.35.86)
tiff-4.0.2                          <   needs updating (index has 4.0.2_1)
```

First worrying thing was the .zfs is corrupt message...is this normal?

Then I tried to upgrade those ports and this is what happened:

```
alpha# portmanager -u
MGPMrCreateInstalledDb 0.4.1_9 error: (1) rCreateInstalledDbVerifyContentsFile returned errorCode 1
MGPMrCreateInstalledDb 0.4.1_9 error: (1) rCreateInstalledDbVerifyContentsFile returned errorCode 1
------------------------------------------------------------------------
portmanager 0.4.1_9: Collecting installed port data
------------------------------------------------------------------------
MGPMrCreateInstalledDb 0.4.1_9 error: (1) rCreateInstalledDbVerifyContentsFile returned errorCode 1
------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Port Status Report
------------------------------------------------------------------------
========================================================================
portmanager 0.4.1_9 INFO: all ports are up to date
```

What is causing this?


----------



## xy16644 (Aug 5, 2012)

I tried running:

```
cd /usr/ports && make fetchindex

cd /usr/ports && make index
```

But now when I try to run either:

```
pkg_version -vIL=

portmanager -u
```

Nothing seems to happen. When I do a Ctrl T it says:

```
alpha# make index
Generating INDEX-9 - please wait..
load: 0.11  cmd: sh 84803 [piperd] 654.57r 0.00u 0.00s 0% 776k
load: 0.00  cmd: sh 84803 [piperd] 922.53r 0.00u 0.00s 0% 776k
load: 0.00  cmd: sh 84803 [piperd] 1056.17r 0.00u 0.00s 0% 776k
load: 0.00  cmd: sh 84803 [piperd] 1168.60r 0.00u 0.00s 0% 776k
load: 0.33  cmd: sh 84803 [piperd] 1284.29r 0.00u 0.00s 0% 776k
load: 0.00  cmd: sh 84803 [piperd] 3537.47r 0.00u 0.00s 0% 776k
load: 0.09  cmd: sh 84803 [piperd] 3729.67r 0.00u 0.00s 0% 776k
```

and:


```
alpha# pkg_version -vIL=
load: 0.08  cmd: pkg_version 91477 [zfs] 107.77r 0.00u 0.00s 0% 1776k
load: 0.04  cmd: pkg_version 91477 [zfs] 147.89r 0.00u 0.00s 0% 1776k
```

I can't even escape out of this screen (Ctrl Z). Any ideas?

Its just so strange that I could run all these commands successfully last night and now than I tried running them again this morning this is happening.


----------



## xy16644 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have rebooted the server but I am still unable to update my ports. Still getting the same error as described in the first post.

Does anyone have any ideas? I have tried researching it but have come away from it all empty handed ;-(


----------



## kpa (Aug 5, 2012)

The .zfs message comes from /var/db/pkg/.zfs directory, you have the snapdir property set to visible for some reason and pkg_version(8) tries to make sense of the directory. Set the snapdir property to hidden for all of your ZFS filesystems.


----------



## xy16644 (Aug 5, 2012)

Aaah, thank you, that fixed my issues!


----------

